
Can one get a patent for a consumer mobile application? - sunnets
I always wondered if mobile applications can be patented? How do you make sure it is protected?
======
pwg
> How do you make sure it is protected?

It is automatically protected by Copyright the moment you create it (although
filing a registration is a good idea if you want to enforce those rights
later).

> I always wondered if mobile applications can be patented?

Consult a lawyer to determine if you could obtain patent protection.

~~~
barcoder
Normally parts of the application are patented

~~~
sunnets
What is the registration that you are talking abut? I do not have any clue.

